# NYC-Need male rat, neutered preferred



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

New York NY: 
Lydia needs: "...a single, friendly, outgoing, neutered male rat to be a companion for my female rat who is amazing with people but bullied her previous cage mate relentlessly. Ideally a black and white hooded but white or mostly white is fine. My vet will quarantine. He can also neuter if needed." 

If you can help, please let Lydia know: [email protected]

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

